# linksys wpc11 help

## digitalnick

well i got a linksys wpc11 card and i have searched through some other posts but i really have no idea what i am doing. I have pcmcia-cs emerged to make my regulat nic work so im trying to  get it to work with that.i have edited the wlan-ng.opts and the network.opts files trying to follow the README but when i try to start pcmcia it errors ... so basically no clue what im doing here can anyone help [

thanks

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## digitalnick

W0000t

dunno how but i got it to work soon as i fiurge out how i  did it ill post a step by step for anyone with similar configuration

----------

## veggie2u

Where are you on this digital nick?

Are you using wlan_ng or or wavelan_cs. I have a wpc11 card that i am trying to get running right now to. I understood that we should use the wavelan_cs module. How did you get the wlan_ng one?

veggie2u

----------

## digitalnick

ok here is how it is ..... i merged pcmcia-cs and my wireless card didnt want to work by itself ... so i downloaded the wlan-ng drivers and followed the directions .... got it workin gin about an hour .... but there are still a few bugs i think ..... my card wont come up on its own i have to run ifconfig wlan0 ip on it ... and im having problems hooking up to a cisco aironet ap .... dunno if its just my settings or what but it works fine on my linksys dual band port.  i have been trying to get rid of the wlan-ng drivers but no luck ... i seem to be making progress tho looks like the prisim 2 drivers in pcmcia_cs are not complete but im still not sure ... it errors on me when loading the module. .... kept digging aroud noticed i didnt have wlan support in my kernel and the config file of pcmciacs said i needed it so i tried compiling it int o the kernel to no avail the kernel compile kept failing ... havent tried compiling it as modules yet thats the next step. if i ever get this thing hammered out ill post heh. but like i said it does work using the wlan-ng drivers.

----------

## veggie2u

Where are the sources for pcmcia ? I didn't build them into the kernel, I did an emerge after. The source should still be around somewhere though right? The wlan_ng driver wants the pcmcia sources for compiling. The kernel source is at /usr/src/kernel, but I can't find other sources. Is there a regular place that emerged sources are stored?

thanks

veggie2u

----------

## digitalnick

umm should be somewhere like /tmp/portage/pcmcia/work

wor something or src i dont remember now

----------

## veggie2u

I have tried every folder I could see, and the make config for wlan-ng will not take any folder for the pcmcia_cs that I can find. 

There seems to be some sources under /usr/src/kernel/drivers/pcmcia, but they seem incomplete.

I don't see anything under tmp that looks like sources.

Anyone got an idea where they are?

veggie2u

----------

## digitalnick

remerge pcmcia-cs then look in tmp

----------

## veggie2u

I have tried emerging a few things, and I can't find any sources placed in tmp.

veggie2u

----------

